# Slipanlagen / Genner Bucht - Eckernförder bucht



## Blauortsand (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich versuche mir gerade eine Übersicht zu verschaffen über die Aktuellen Slipanlagen in meiner Region und habe trotz langer Suche im AB sowie im sonstigen Internet wenige Angaben zu Slipstellen in meiner Region gefunden!

Wäre echt klasse dort mehr Informationen über Euch zu bekommen!!!

Besonders Interessant für mich ist natürlich die Flensburger Förde, Alsen, Kegnaes sowie die Apenrader Bucht!

Zu den gewünschten Informationen wäre es klasse möglichst viele Angaben zu den Slippen zu bekommen:

Region:
Ort:
Kontaktadresse:
Bei welchem Wind ist Slippen möglich:
Bei welchem Wasserstand:
Welche Bootsgröße:
Parkmöglichkeiten:
Kosten:
Sonstiges:

Bin über alle Informationen erfreut auch wenn sie nicht so genau ausfallen und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen / Genner Bucht - Eckernförder bucht*

Moin Jelle,

vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter. Ist von der HP des BAC . Schau ruhig mal rein ist recht informativ !


----------



## Seeolm (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen / Genner Bucht - Eckernförder bucht*

Hallo Klaus,

die Mütze ist aber wirklich schick!! Gehört die zum Floatinganzug? :m 
Freundliche Grüße aus dem Listerland


----------



## Dorschkopp (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen / Genner Bucht - Eckernförder bucht*

Moin Jelle,
haste dir endlich n Boot gekauft? Per spricht ja von nichts anderem! Lars und ich waren letzten Sonntag Schleppen in der Eckernbucht - außer lütten Dorschen leider nichts Silbernes. Was hältst du auf dem Foto da eigentlich hoch? Ist die echt? Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja im neuen Jahr mal wieder gemeinsam aufs Wasser!? Habt ihr Lust mit zum Trollingfestival nach Fehmarn Anfang April?
Grüß mir Flense
Hans

P.S. Hab mich über Enda mal im Buchhandel über Infos zu Slipanlagen in unserer Region informiert, aber leider noch nichts geeignetes gefunden (es sein denn, du willst mit nem Kanu einsetzen - da gibts nämlich was!). Aber vielleicht finde ich ja noch was!


----------



## maxum (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Slipanlagen / Genner Bucht - Eckernförder bucht*

Hallo!!

Kannst ja mal hier kucken,bei der einen Seite kann man durch mittun die Seite 
verbessern.
Gruß Sven

http://www.volker-hoffmann.de/Slipbahnen.html

http://www.boote-magazin.de/reise/slipstellen/


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Slipanlagen / Genner Bucht - Eckernförder bucht*

Da habe ich doch auch noch was gefunden  |wavey:


----------

